# Welche Schauspielerin hättet ihr gern öfter Nackt im TV???



## punkerali (11 Feb. 2013)

Hallo cb-spray88 und fan´s

mich würde mal interresieren 
welche schauspielerin, ob national oder

ihr gerne häufiger nackt im tv sehn würdet??? :drip:

hab mal 4 zu wahl gestellt könnt aber auch eure eigne favoritin(gern auch mit bild)
nomienieren 

viel spass und das :thx: nich vergessen

:thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## Sachse (11 Feb. 2013)

und wo ist die Auswahl?


----------



## punkerali (12 Feb. 2013)

hätt noch rhona mitra als favoritin


----------



## FCB_Cena (13 Feb. 2013)

Früher Angelina, heute gar keine mehr.


----------



## punkerali (17 Feb. 2013)

jeanette liegt vorne, aber da geht doch noch was


----------



## trommler (22 Okt. 2013)

Maria Furtwängler!


----------



## Sawyer12 (24 Okt. 2013)

*Interessant, ich assoziere Schauspielerin am allerwenigsten mit Jeanette Biedermann^^ aber sie ist lecker, hat sich aber leider im TV noch nie (bewusst) blank gezogen*


----------



## ba928 (25 Okt. 2013)

trommler schrieb:


> Maria Furtwängler!



dto!!!


----------



## superfan2000 (9 Jan. 2014)

Die kleine "Pilgerin" Josefine Preuss :drip:


----------

